# Columbia College Hollywood Program



## massacre (Apr 15, 2003)

Does anyone have any opinions on the program they offer.  I already looked at that list of film school reviews and it only had like 3-4 responses that are pretty old so i was wondering if anyones heard anything or knows anyone from there that has any inside info on the program.  I can't really afford to go to a 30,000 dollar a year program right now since i just finished a different degree paying that much.  So help me out with info please!!!  Or if anyone knows another school in South California area that is a little more affordable.


----------



## massacre (Apr 15, 2003)

Does anyone have any opinions on the program they offer.  I already looked at that list of film school reviews and it only had like 3-4 responses that are pretty old so i was wondering if anyones heard anything or knows anyone from there that has any inside info on the program.  I can't really afford to go to a 30,000 dollar a year program right now since i just finished a different degree paying that much.  So help me out with info please!!!  Or if anyone knows another school in South California area that is a little more affordable.


----------

